# Roll over scud



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Since this forum has been slow and I have been bored waiting for ice fishing, along with the fact I cannot fish the river I want due to work. I find myself at home dreaming about my Wind rivers trip this upcoming summer. I am half way through Rich Osthoff's book and started trying my hand at the roll over scud. I thought I would share with everyone and see what you guys/gals thought.










P.S. I have only been tying for a few weeks so point out any flaws. This is my version of the fly, I don't know how well it will work but I have seen a few different variations of this fly so far.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That fly will work very well for you. Looks good!
Be sure to tie it in some other colors like Pink, Orange and Olive.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks really good! That will bring in some fish, and I agree tie it in a few different colors as well! Thanks for sharing


----------

